# i lost my snake: the story



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

this might end up fairly longwinded so i appreciate anybody taking the time to read it.some of the details may be irrelevant but im mentioning them just in case.

i bought a baby royal python a few weeks ago. i bought it on a monday and the lady in the shop said it was due a feed on the same thursday. for the first few days i had to keep it in a fairly small tank which i dont think was very homely as it was more like a fish tank. however i did handle the snake as often as i could and physically it seemed fine. but it wouldnt eat. i then got a proper sized tank and heat mats etc and turned it into a quite nice place and overall the snake seemed to be pretty happy but still no joy. one mouse went off after it accidentally got left on the heated side of the tank. after that i tried another mouse and the snake still didnt seem interested at all. i even tried braining it and placing it in a hidden position for the snake to attack (outside of the tank). still no luck.

then last friday (8 days after it was due a feed) i was planning to force feed the snake. this was going to be the big day. the tank sits under the television and there's always about 4 or 5 of us around watching so its not uncommon for me to leave the tank doors opened. and until friday night the snake seemed like it had no intention of getting out. just seemed happy wandering the tank. but its not like i'd keep it open overnight. however, i left the house to pick up my friends and within the 20mins (max) that i was gona, the snake managed to get out. what's worse is that there was still 1 friend watching tv while this happened.

now its not the best for you to imagine this without photos (which i still might try and get) but theres only certain gaps that my friend could see from the position he was in, mainly due to a coffee table being in the way.

anyway its now loose in the house and weve searched high and low to try and find it.

we're pretty certain that it couldnt have gotten outside. we flipped the sofas and there was something inside one of them that completely seemed and sounded like the snake when the sofa was elevated but we tried cutting inside the bottom base and couldnt even see anything. the most likely place i personally think (especially given that my friend saw nothing) is directly behind the tv and all the wires and stuff, there is this dark cupboard thing built into the wall, but more disturbing, houses a small gap for some wires which go into the wall and that gap would be easily accessible for the snake. we have placed a heat mat in the cupboard and regularly check but no luck. ive also got a torch into that gap to see what i could see and it doesnt seem like theres much beyond there but who knows.

anyway thats my story and i would appreciate any help and advice.

thanks
kane


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The most probable cause for it not eating is pure stress. New reptiles should ideally be left well alone for the first few weeks with no disturbances, except to feed and change the water to allow the animal to settle, if denied the oppertunity to settle the snake will become stressed and resultingly refuse to eat. Royals being a particularly shy species are rather prone to stress so shouldn't really have been handled for the first few weeks.

Force feeding should be an absolute last resort as the act of forceifly feeding the snake could potentially induce fatal levels of stress. 

There are other methods to encourage feeding such as warming - trying different methods of, warming (hairdryer/hot water-loose in the water or in a plastic bag) scenting (with rabbit fur, adult mouse, rat, chick etc - scenting with the outer body or innards, scenting with bedding) trying another food item such as chick, gerbil rat of equal size eat, changing the time at which you feed (ideally at night when the snake would naturally be more active) leaving the mouse outside of the snakes hide over night or putting snake inside a small plastic tub so the snake would be in close quaters with the mouse and only have said mouse to focus on...there's a few steps here you could try before resorting to drastic measures like force feeding.

Also how often were you offering? - When my corns go off their food I only offer weekly, offering too often could simply make it a habit of the snake to refuse food when a mouse is presented to it. Offering weekly allows the snake to build up more of an appitite making food that much more tempting. Snakes can go several months without food with no serious health problems, I'd only start to really worry after 2 months. 

Snakes tend to move arond mostly at night, I'd recommend closing all doors to other rooms while you're not their so you can at least keep it confined to one room. Keep checking in all those small and unusual gaps, and keep in mind that they are excellent climbers too! You could also leave some water out for it. 

If you do find your snake which I hope very much hope that you do, i'd highly recommend keeping the enclosure shut from now on unless you're physically reaching in for something, even if you are supervising becuase it only takes that single moment of distraction for it to all go wrong!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just wondered if you;d managed to find your snake yet?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kaneomak said:


> ...the tank sits under the television and there's always about 4 or 5 of us around watching so *its not uncommon for me to leave the tank doors opened. and until friday night the snake seemed like it had no intention of getting out. just seemed happy wandering the tank.* but its not like i'd keep it open overnight. however, i left the house to pick up my friends and within the 20mins (max) that i was gona, the snake managed to get out. what's worse is that there was still 1 friend watching tv while this happened.


sorry, kane... :nonod: 
what can i say? ya blew it. 
it is simply *incredible* to me that anyone would be in the habit!! of leaving a reptarium OPEN... particularly as snakes are *notorious escape-artists, even from tanks with locks.*

snakes are muscle from one end to the other. they can fit into amazingly narrow spaces; they can DIE in impossible places, like the innards of a refrigerator-motor compatment, searching for warmth.

leaving the tank open, with WATER in it, the heat-mat under the tank, a heat-emitter over the tank, and a CAGED mouse inside it, in a small wire enclosure, is the best suggestion i have.

i would also notify the neighbors... 
so that no one takes a broom or shovel to a harmless species!  
and the local ACC - so that if someone TURNS * IN the escapee, they know that U lost one.

good luck... and if U get this snake back, OR if U get another snake... Ever!! - don;t leave the bloody tank open. 
not for a second, never ever.

still a bit stunned at this one, :blink: 
--- terry


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> sorry, kane... :nonod:
> what can i say? ya blew it.
> it is simply *incredible* to me that anyone would be in the habit!! of leaving a reptarium OPEN... particularly as snakes are *notorious escape-artists, even from tanks with locks.*
> 
> ...


i agree with everything terry said, my snakes are kept in there vivs and i put a lock on them so nothing like this could ever happen


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Make 2 or 3 bottle traps and place them on the floor next to the wall in various parts of the room. Put a mouse into each one so that it has somehting there to tempt it into the trap.

Place some flour onto the floor around the edge of the room (this will give you an idea as to where the snake has been by leaving trails in the flour).

When searching ensure to look in every possible nook and cranny (I once had my Corn leg it for a couiple of hours and I found it curled up around the PSU inside my computer, luckily I'd switched the computer off a short while before the Corn decided to go exploring).

here's a link to show you how to make a bottle trap.
Bottle Trap Link

Good luck with finding your snake. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## lizzecarl (Apr 20, 2010)

look under your settee an chairs, ive lost my corn for 3 months , glady he waS found 3 months later, after some one found him on stairs in my block, id go next dooor either way an , tell them not to worry , also it will be in a place were is dark an an shadey, one of my corns that was good @ getting out spent in speaker, lol it wasnt till i turn it on thAT,it came crawling out . but try the bottle traps there good ideas, hope you get it back


----------



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

BUMP

so my friend phoned me up today and said he was getting a pizza out of the freezer and saw something move underneath, and long story short IT TURNS OUT IT WAS MY SNAKE!!!!

it seemed like it was kind of jammed but in the end we managed to get it out. it looks weak and frail, which im guessing is completely expected but also i think the fact that it looks like its shredded its skin will be a factor in this.

anyway, a while after i lost the snake i bought another one. same kind (baby royal python) and more than likely the same tank in the shop (same litter aswell i'd imagine). i remember back then the woman said that if the lost snake showed up they could both live in the tank so long as i completely empty out and then re-arrange the tank, and put in the lost snake first, followed by the newer/current snake. is this true?

also, how should i go about feeding the newly-found snake? should i attempt feeding it a pinky or will it not be used to food this size or what?

i would appreciate any help with what to do now thanks!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

if this were my snake, i would be going to a herp-vet ASAP - 
and offering the poor thing as much water as they;ll drink, too.

the snake may need sub-Q fluids - if the animal WILL eat, fine + good, but start **small* and frequent - 
offer food 2 to 3x per week, ALONE. take the new-snake Out of the Vivarium, _*confine safely for the short-term,* 
offer a meal to the emaciated snake, AFTER that one has eaten + is resting - approx 30-mins or more after the meal - 
i would return the new-snake to the tank. * ALLOW 2 to 3 days before U attempt handling, after s/he eats! *_

the other snake should not need feeding more often than every 7 to 10-days, which means feed *skinny*, wait 2 to 3 days, 
gently remove *skinny* to a safe-place, feed New-Snake, WAIT 30 to 45-mins post meal, replace *skinny* in shared tank.

if *skinny* is very weak, then extra-heat may be needed - turn-up the warmth at the warm-end of the tank 
by approx 5-degrees Fahrenheit.

good luck, i hope s/he makes it... 
--- terry


----------



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

appreciate it, thanks.

just put some water in front of it. my brother kind of gently dipped it in the water and i left the room, when i came back he said it just opened its mouth really wide and then appeared to look dead. we actually thought it was dead and its mouth was still slightly open but it started moving again so i think it was maybe just the sudden coldness/hydration of the water affecting it and the fact it probably hadnt had much action moving its mouth.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

that sounds like *skinny* needs sub-Q saline ASAP - 
plain water will not do in that extreme.  poor baby... 

do U know a vet-tech nearby who would help?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

kaneomak said:


> this might end up fairly longwinded so i appreciate anybody taking the time to read it.some of the details may be irrelevant but im mentioning them just in case.
> 
> i bought a baby royal python a few weeks ago. i bought it on a monday and the lady in the shop said it was due a feed on the same thursday. for the first few days i had to keep it in a fairly small tank which i dont think was very homely as it was more like a fish tank. however i did handle the snake as often as i could and physically it seemed fine. but it wouldnt eat. i then got a proper sized tank and heat mats etc and turned it into a quite nice place and overall the snake seemed to be pretty happy but still no joy. one mouse went off after it accidentally got left on the heated side of the tank. after that i tried another mouse and the snake still didnt seem interested at all. i even tried braining it and placing it in a hidden position for the snake to attack (outside of the tank). still no luck.
> 
> ...


I had two garter snakes a plains and a red-sided!! The plains was ok but the red-sided would always make a break for it. You could handle them both but I think the previous owners had made him know that when the door opens its food time. THEY WERE TERRIFIED OF HIM AS THEY THOUGHT HE WAS NASTY AND WOULD'NT HANDLE HIM. So I opened the sliding doors one day and whoosh he was gone. I new he could'nt get out but was afraid he might get caught in a door being closed or something. I sat for an hour listening to noises. I went to get a video off the shelf and he slid out flicking his tongue at me. The blighter had climbed about 4 foot up and was warming himself on the wall by the radiator. Anywhere where its warm or cosy I'd look for an escaped snake.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> ...Anywhere where its warm or cosy I'd look for an escaped snake.


ummm... the snake has been FOUND, but is in bad shape; missing since *mid-FEBRUARY*, its now 2nd week of JUNE. 
thats 3-months plus without food.  IMO a vet is needed. 
--- terry


----------



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

ok guys i think its dead. i came downstairs and went back up and checked it after about 45mins and it hadnt budged at all.

then i picked it up and it just seems dead. eyes are open.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kaneomak said:


> then i picked it up and it just seems dead. eyes are open.


*snakes cannot close their * eyes *, as they have no eyelids. 
is the snake breathing? i would GO TO A VET.*


----------



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

doesnt look like its breathing now.

but my problem is why the **** does it survive and move around until i get it home into some comfort and water and then decides to die?

it actually seems to me like the water killed it in some way :-S seemed like it might have been shocked by it or something.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok first things first, where do you live and where did u get the snake from? The woman in the shop should have told you that they need little stress as possible and to be left alone! 

Secondly, how old was it? Some shops are inclined to sell babies before they have finished their sack so no they wont feed until the sack has gone and even then you might need to force feed it to get it used to feeding on mice, so really the shop should have this done before selling, but sometimes they dont. 

Thirdly........biggest thing of all.......NEVER have the vivariums door open, whether someone is there or not......as you can tell they can easily sneak past!! You need to get a lock to put on the door for safety. 

Couple of past experiences we had was our tiny hognose baby we got. We had 3 already and saw this tiny baby in the shop. The man was honest (coldblooded in Rainham) Blinking fab shop and such friendly, helpful people!!! 
and said that he hadnt fed him yet, but told us what to do and seeing as this was our.........8th snake (had to count then) we kinda knew what we were doing. He also said that any probs just to ring him! So when it came to start feeding him we were poking a pinkie in front of him, didnt wanna know for a good 3 days, so then it was time to force feed, we again stuck a pinky in front, nothing, so then we started to tap him on the nose with it, he was so funny!!! Started hissing and head butting it.....btw hognoses DONT bite all they do it head butt! I didnt give up, and in the end was the next step......he played posom!!! Just layed there in my hand mouth open, playing dead.....aha!!!! My chance!!! Stuffed the pinkie in this mouth, he instantly got up and ate the thing!!! That was it after that, he was fine! 

Next thing was that we had cats!!! This thing was tiny! I mean tiny! So, one day I had given them water and left a tiny gap in the viv, I thought I had shut it properly. He got out cats got him!!! That was it! Had no chance! Poor little thing! :sad: But it taught us to make sure the viv was ALWAYS closed properly!! 

So with this one....make sure you CLOSE the doors!!!! If you have problems with feeding take it straight to the shop you got it from and see if they can help you. Also you need to get some information on snakes! You cant just buy it and not have a proper set up for it! Poor thing! The shop should have made sure you had everything you needed! Large water bowl, they need to soak when they are shedding to make shedding alot easier and comfortable for them, a light AND heat mat. All in one area and a cooler area for when they want to cool down. For a royal python you need bark for the floor, a few stones, some wood for them to climb up and hang from, cause royals get quite long and like to do that! And some plastic plants for coverage! Maybe even a pot or something to hide under. 

Any way, good luck with the new one. Any probs you can ask us or go back to the shop!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

kaneomak said:


> ok guys i think its dead. i came downstairs and went back up and checked it after about 45mins and it hadnt budged at all.
> 
> then i picked it up and it just seems dead. *eyes are open*.


 glad you did some research before buying a snake...


----------



## kaneomak (Feb 12, 2010)

---------------------


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

kaneomak said:


> im not bothered anymore i know its dead


Well, not the right frame of mind however.....you have the other one!!! Still needs to be looked after and everything I said before needs to be addressed! Make sure you have the right stuff. You said the tank was a fish tank, what kind of light has it got in it? It needs somewhere to cool down when ever it wants to, and a fish tanks light runs the length of it so thats not good really and if hasnt got a light it needs one. So perhaps you need to get a proper vivarium for it.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

so irresponsible!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

kaneomak said:


> im not bothered anymore i know its dead


Disgusting person.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

kaneomak said:


> im not bothered anymore i know its dead


not bothered...poor poor snake


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

kaneomak said:


> im not bothered anymore i know its dead


That is a terrible attitude to adopt. You sir/madam are a shameless, ill-educated and irresponsible retard with no regard to the life of an animal in your care.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's got to be said mate, you've got the wrong attitude to be looking after these highly specialised animals, I really don't think reps are for you, try a rock instead...I hear they make good pets! very low maintanence!


----------



## rhona85 (Jan 9, 2011)

kaneomak said:


> this might end up fairly longwinded so i appreciate anybody taking the time to read it.some of the details may be irrelevant but im mentioning them just in case.
> 
> i bought a baby royal python a few weeks ago. i bought it on a monday and the lady in the shop said it was due a feed on the same thursday. for the first few days i had to keep it in a fairly small tank which i dont think was very homely as it was more like a fish tank. however i did handle the snake as often as i could and physically it seemed fine. but it wouldnt eat. i then got a proper sized tank and heat mats etc and turned it into a quite nice place and overall the snake seemed to be pretty happy but still no joy. one mouse went off after it accidentally got left on the heated side of the tank. after that i tried another mouse and the snake still didnt seem interested at all. i even tried braining it and placing it in a hidden position for the snake to attack (outside of the tank). still no luck.
> 
> ...


right for a start how big was its original viv, how big is the snake and how big was the tank you moved it to? Snakes like small vivs and lots of places to hide.
Pythons are notorious for going off their food especially in the winter, but they will also stop eating if they are stressed or if their temperatures are not right. so how are you heating the viv and what are the temperature?
Snakes should be allowed around 7 days to settle into their new enviorment so should be left completely alone for at least a week after you get them. That means no handling or food for the first week. 
Force feeding a snake especially a python after two missed feed is not going to do it any favours, especially after it has been moved two times since you got it. Their metabolism is very slow and adults can normally go months without food without loding much weight so dont panic about missed feeds when you find your snake.

As for finding your snake, check there are no places around where your snake can get into the walls or under floor boards. be careful if you are moving furniture around to look for it, check inside wardrobes, shoes etc coz they love small dark warm places to hide.
Put flour arouns the edges of the room you think your snake is in and at door ways. id the snake moves around at night they should leave a floury trail. also leave a water dish out for them so they dont get dehydrated.

when you do eventually find your snake, turn down the temperature on its viv and gradually increase the temperature over a few days so the snake doesnt go into shock. If your snake seems dehydrated when you find it (skin slightly saggy) then put it in a lukewarm bath of 50% powerade and 50%water for half an hour. you will need to rinse your snake afterwards as it will be a bit sticky....

ummm hope this helps

edit: I just read the rest of this thread. you disgust me. go do some research and get the proper set up for your remaining snake of do the poor thing a favour and rehome it


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

horrible horrible person


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

Why do you even have pets if you don't care about them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone seen the date of the original post?


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

o. im sorry. im new. didnt know sorry


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Chicken14 said:


> o. im sorry. im new. didnt know sorry


Dont worry, Ive done it myself, just thought Id mention it before loads more people reply.


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you - still horrible though


----------

